# New Guns?



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've taken my tax refund and some part time job earnings and made three new gun purchases to add to my collection.....I'm now anxiously awaiting their delivery (emphasis on the anxiously).

Nighthawk Talon .45 1911 5' barrel  http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/
Springfield Arms Socom 16 .308 http://www.springfield-armory.com/images/rifles/AA9626Large.jpg
Benelli M2 Tactical 12 gauge http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/defense.tpl

A note to those interested in Benelli's, I ordered mine in November, and they've apparently only now built the ship in Italy that will be ferrying it across the Atlantic.  

They assure me that it (might) be delivered sometime in the next 3 1/2 weeks (years).  I placed the order for the Talon and the Socom 16 today.  
Sadly, I expect both of them to arrive before the Benelli (and the Talon is being custom built).  Darn Italians, they don't do anything in a hurry, apparently.  Imagine if i'd bought a Fararri, instead of a shotgun.  I could expect it sometime in the next decade.  At any rate, i'll post some pics when they arrive.

Anyone else making some tax time gun purchases?


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2006)

I think I hate you! Just kidding, great looking weapons. Maybe one of these days I'll be able to afford something as nice as those.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> I think I hate you! Just kidding, great looking weapons. Maybe one of these days I'll be able to afford something as nice as those.
> 
> Pax
> Cujo


 It only took me two years of working a part time job (and bribing the girlfriend and plying her with 'trinkets').....oh yeah, and she took the other half of my tax refunds.....and i've had to promise the rest of the years proceeds from my part-time job to her 'vacation to somewhere boring' fund... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But....it was worth it (or will be).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Which reminds me of a little story.  My grandfather used to work for General Motors, and they owned a house in the city, and a house in the country (where my grandmother and the kids lived).  

That meant my grandfather lived in the city during the week, with nothing but free time.  So, my grandfather managed to buy a gun or two every payday, and sneak them in to the house in the country when he came home on the weekends.  At first, he'd get caught every once in a while, and there'd be an argument about spending money.    

But, when your collection grows large enough, you can always proclaim with righteous indignation 'No, honey, that's not new, i've had that for YEARS'.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice and well balanced addition to your armory! Except for your shotgun being a self-loader, you're set for 3-gun HeMan! I shoot an HK91K, a 1911 and an HK FP6 pump in that class.

Hopefully with my tax refund I'll be picking up an HK Fabarm semi-auto Tactical shotgun. Hk is no longer importing Fabarm (another Italian made product) so there a few liquidation deals going on. I'd also like to get an Armscor 1911 40SW Hi-cap (Para clone) and an HK93 (223) or a Rock Island AR.... all for 3-gun limited class.

Did you get the recoil reducer with that Benelli? They kick pretty good without them!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Did you get the recoil reducer with that Benelli? They kick pretty good without them!


 I'm a big guy, I can handle the recoil.  As Jeff Cooper always says, the vast majority of recoil is a mental phenomenon anyway. 

Besides, with the Benelli's Inertia Recoil system, anything that reduces recoil significantly can cause malfunctions (the only problem i've heard with the Benelli).  With the M2, the heavier the load, the better.  Not a problem, though, because I don't plan on pumping reduced recoil loads through it.

Now that i've ordered the Benelli, however, i've got my distant eye set on the Winchester SX2 Practical.  Of course, there's always a new toy on the horizon.  Word on the street is that it's got Benelli equalled or beat in the speed department (and in the price department as well).  Of course, most people can't shoot up to the speed potential of either shotgun (me included).  

Speaking of Armscor, i've got a nifty Armscor 12-gauge trenchgun knockoff i've had for a while.  Picked it up for a hair under $200.00.  It's been a pretty reliable little shotgun....ideal for home defense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2006)

Benelli, I am very jealous!  Great shotgun, you will love it.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## modarnis (Feb 6, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> But, when your collection grows large enough, you can always proclaim with righteous indignation 'No, honey, that's not new, i've had that for YEARS'.



Very true.  Of course as this old guy at the club where I shoot opined, "when I die, I hope my wife has the collection appraised and she doesn't sell them off for what I told her I paid for them"


----------



## OULobo (Feb 8, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I've taken my tax refund and some part time job earnings and made three new gun purchases to add to my collection.....I'm now anxiously awaiting their delivery (emphasis on the anxiously).
> 
> Nighthawk Talon .45 1911 5' barrel http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/
> Springfield Arms Socom 16 .308 http://www.springfield-armory.com/images/rifles/AA9626Large.jpg
> ...


 

Wow, that's the good stuff. I have been drooling over the SoCom for a while, but the price tag usually makes me start thinking twice. Why did you pick the 16 instead of the II. I just read an article on the Talon. It looked pretty cool, a real performer, but I noticed that it wasn't legal for a lot of defensive pistol competitions, and that barrel just looks wierd. 

I think part of my check will go toward a new .357 snubby for CC.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 11, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Very true. Of course as this old guy at the club where I shoot opined, "when I die, I hope my wife has the collection appraised and she doesn't sell them off for what I told her I paid for them"


 hehe..no doubt.  

Remember, if all else fails, every woman understands these words.......'But honey, it was on SALE!'


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 11, 2006)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Wow, that's the good stuff. I have been drooling over the SoCom for a while, but the price tag usually makes me start thinking twice. Why did you pick the 16 instead of the II.


 Two reasons.  Reason one, the Socom II looks a little bulky to me, and i'm not sure I want a Picatinny rail.   If I do go with a Picatinny rail, however, i'll simply replace it with a McMillian stock. http://www.mcmfamily.com/mcmillan/tactical/detail_tactical_mfs14.asp



			
				OULobo said:
			
		

> I just read an article on the Talon. It looked pretty cool, a real performer, but I noticed that it wasn't legal for a lot of defensive pistol competitions, and that barrel just looks wierd.




Whether the Talon is legal or not for many defensive pistol competitions depends on whether you get the Bull barrel or the Match barrel.  The bull is a solid piece, and add's weight to the front of the barrel, and hence, stability, which is why many competitions restrict it's use.  The match, however, doesn't.  That's the main reason I went with the match barrel.  




			
				OULobo said:
			
		

> I think part of my check will go toward a new .357 snubby for CC.


You can never go wrong with the .357.  You going with Smith?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 11, 2006)

$2300 US for a handgun?  Holy crap, that's a lot of bread.....  Mac, you must really like guns a lot.  I mean, I like guns too, but not that much.  Wow.  It's a nice pistol, though.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 11, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> You can never go wrong with the .357. You going with Smith?


 
I can't argue with S&W quality, especially when you are talking revolvers, but I am toying with the idea of a Taurus 7 shot. I get the extra shot, a much more attractive price and the lifetime warrenty. I would like to get the best quality for a carry weapon, but when dealing with a wheelgun, I'm a little less concerned because of the dependable nature of the basic design. It will be a last minute decision.

The article I read on the Talon didn't mention the match barrel and only featured the bull barrel, which looked pretty funky when the slide was back.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 12, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> $2300 US for a handgun? Holy crap, that's a lot of bread..... Mac, you must really like guns a lot. I mean, I like guns too, but not that much. Wow. It's a nice pistol, though.


 Well, $2200 and some change, after they gave me a 10% law enforcement discount.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 12, 2006)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I can't argue with S&W quality, especially when you are talking revolvers, but I am toying with the idea of a Taurus 7 shot. I get the extra shot, a much more attractive price and the lifetime warrenty. I would like to get the best quality for a carry weapon, but when dealing with a wheelgun, I'm a little less concerned because of the dependable nature of the basic design. It will be a last minute decision.
> 
> The article I read on the Talon didn't mention the match barrel and only featured the bull barrel, which looked pretty funky when the slide was back.


 Yeah, the bull barrel is a proprietary invention, I believe, of one of the gunsmiths who started Nighthawk.  Anyone familiar with Wilson custom knows their work, as Nighthawks gunsmiths worked for Bill Wilson for 20 years, then jumped ship last year to found their own company.

As for the Taurus, you can't go wrong there.  Taurus has done a very good job of doing darn good copies of other people's guns for years, at a reasonable price.  Taurus always makes good quality, and I know a lot of guys who'd rather have Taurus than the original.

Interesting side note, Taurus started after Beretta openned a factory in Brazil to make guns for a Brazillian army contract.  When the plant eventually closed their factory in Brazil, the founders of Taurus bought the factory, and all the gun making dies and machines.  They then started producing their version of the Beretta 92.


----------

